
PBS Frontline – Amazon Empire: Randy Miller Interview - eugsun
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgwA8xfAnWU
======
eugsun
One of the more insightful interviews from the documentary. Miller is an
unabashed capitalist with a very hard-to-argue-with worldview.

